# Ecomical space heating



## blaster1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all
I've just put up my new fish room & looking for alternative ways for heating up the space economically due to the fact that here in South Africa we pay through our noses for electricity.
The room is an old cold room 4.5mX3mX2.5m high.
any sugestions ?


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

If you have access to natural gas or propane, you might want to look at ventless gas heaters. Units with thermostatic controls start at about $125 US and can be found in home depot. 

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

radinent heat sorry don't know how to spell it


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

If you have to use electricity you can make a window heat pump out of a window air conditioner but it required some modification. 

Otherwise, why not just put heaters in the tank?


----------



## Malawi (Oct 11, 2008)

This is a bit late.

But my guess it that there is enough sun all year to set up a solar heating system. It can be as simple as a few meters of black hose lying in the sun, circulating to a similar setup inside.

Do a search for DIY solar, and you might get some ideas.

If the temperature drops a few degrees during nighttime, that will probarbly be fine with most fishes, not to mention that water works great as a heatsink.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A late advice too but from experience. 

A dehumidifier is a must in a small room full of aquariums. Besides taking care of the humidity it also heats up the room at least 15 degrees F.

But I don't know if it uses tons of electricity. It's basically an window A/C unit working in a little different way.

--Nikolay


----------

